# First Layered Soap!



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 11, 2008)

The top layer is colored only by the FO. The bottom layer is colored with an herbal colorant by Emporium Naturals. It's fragranced with The Scent Work's _Gooseberry Ginger _FO.


----------



## skeel (Feb 11, 2008)

It's really nice...I love the soft coloring.


----------



## Neil (Feb 11, 2008)

You did a great job. It looks wonderful. Gooseberry-Ginger what a great combo. How does it smell?


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!   

*@skeel,*
Yep, I like soft, earthy colors for soaps.

*@Neil,*
It smells like a "citrus berry", with a little spice. It's kinda tart, but it smells GREAT! But I love citrusy scents, though.


----------



## Neil (Feb 11, 2008)

did you mix it yourself or buy it that way.. and if you bought , from where?
thanks in advance.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 11, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> did you mix it yourself or buy it that way.. and if you bought , from where?
> thanks in advance.



Nope! I didn't mix it. It's by _The Scent Works_. Click on the link below...    And...you're welcome!

Gooseberry Ginger FO.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks great NEA!   I need to try that.  That is a great look and scent sounds wonderful.

Paul :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 11, 2008)

NEA you are a little tart aren't ya?  Those are very nice!!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 11, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> NEA you are a little tart aren't ya?  Those are very nice!!



dragonfly...you are a NUT!!!!  
Thanks for the compliments!

@Soapmakerman!
Thanks "mentorman". Yep try the FO! It's quite nice — but it's got a strong citrus base.


----------



## FSowers (Feb 12, 2008)

Those are nice looking soaps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

it looks very nice, sorta like cake with a thick layer of yummmmmy frosting on top.....


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Faye and Faithy!


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 15, 2008)

Verrrrrrry nice layering. Good job!! Looks yummy.

Mandy


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks very scrumptous!


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 11, 2008)

I also love the colors.  They look great.


----------



## Bret (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty!


----------

